# Advantage of “Professional Engineering Services and Education” PESE



## Andrey (Dec 14, 2017)

I would like to praise “Professional Engineering Services and Education” for raising the bar for PE refresher courses.  The unique advantage of PESE is that the author of the PE books actually teaches all the students by himself.  This approach gives students the opportunity to communicate with the professor who actually knows the books’ material inside out.  I took PESE courses 7 or 8 years after graduation and passed all three PE exams (seismic, surveying, 8-hr) at the same time from first try.  If not for PESE courses and Dr. Mansour teaching abilities, I wouldn’t be able to accomplish that.  Yes, the engineering material is challenging and the courses are vigorous, but if you follow all of Dr. Mansour’s recommendations and study hard, you are destined for success.  And by “study hard” I mean devoting all of your free time between PESE classes to solving sample problems provided by Dr. Mansour.


----------

